# What crabapple to buy?



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

I'm considering buying some crabapple trees from cold stream farm. Any suggestions on what kind I should get? My property is in Bay County. I'm looking for survivability (which I assume they all would), fruit production, and the drop date of the fruits. Another consideration is how good of a privacy screen they become.

Here are the types they carry: Magenta, Midwest, Roselow, Sargent, Siberian,
& Zumi 


http://www.coldstreamfarm.net/productlist.asp?ID=3&SID=19


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86139&highlight=crabapples


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 14, 2004)

Anyone have experience w/ Manchurian Crabapple??


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

My neighbor has a Magenta Crabapple tree in his back yard. The tree gets fruit through the summer and fall, but the nice thing is that the fruit stays on through the winter time. Right now he has tons of deer tracks all around the tree digging for the fruit on the ground. There still is quite of bit still left in the trees too. The fruit is about 3 times bigger than a cherrie but smaller than crabapples I am used to seeing. The tree is about 15 feet tall and gets beautiful purple flowers in the spring time. I am thinking about ordering a hundred of them but I am not sure how fast they grow?


----------

